# Hi - Giving It A Try



## wtg (28/11/13)

Hey guys,
Just ordered a starter kit from VapeKing. So will be trying for the first time tonight.
Hoping it will be a good experience that will get me off normal cigarettes.

Only wanted to try this after reading about it on this forum.

Have a great day

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fred1sa (28/11/13)

Welcome wtg and good luck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

Best of luck to you and may the vaping world be kind  Heres to hoping that you never look back, though I doubt you will, you may still be on the stinkies for a little while when your journey begins but you will notice that eventually you wont be able to even try them as they will be just naaaaaaaaaasty!!!

Good luck to you!

Which kit did you order?


----------



## wtg (28/11/13)

Thank you.
I ordered the Ego-T CE4 kit. Is it ok for trying it out?


----------



## TylerD (28/11/13)

Hey WTG! Welcome ! Hope you enjoy your vaping a whole lot!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/11/13)

hi wtg

all the best, i bet in no time you will be off the stinkies and permanently attached to your vape 

good luck


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/11/13)

wtg said:


> Thank you.
> I ordered the Ego-T CE4 kit. Is it ok for trying it out?


 
Great starting point  You will probably want to upgrade at a later stage though we all do


----------



## vaalboy (28/11/13)

A warm welcome from a fellow Noob. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## ET (28/11/13)

i still have the occasional cigarette, but the taste and vapor production sucks compared to my ecig  that kit will do you fine and if later you want something better the nice people here will point you in the right direction.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wtg (28/11/13)

Awesome. 
Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## iPWN (28/11/13)

Welcome WTG !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JB1987 (28/11/13)

Welcome! I gave ecigs a go about 9 months ago and have never looked back, there is always something new to try. It's a bit of an obsession now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (28/11/13)

wtg said:


> Hey guys,
> Just ordered a starter kit from VapeKing. So will be trying for the first time tonight.
> Hoping it will be a good experience that will get me off normal cigarettes.
> 
> ...


Congrats, Wtg. And welcome to the forum. Please ask if you have any questions or doubts. Great peeps in this forum. If you do not want to post a question on the open forum, do send any one of us a PM. PMs (private messages) must always be kept private unless the parties consent otherwise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Jakes (28/11/13)

Welcome WTG, enjoy the journey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/11/13)

wtg said:


> Hey guys,
> Just ordered a starter kit from VapeKing. So will be trying for the first time tonight.
> Hoping it will be a good experience that will get me off normal cigarettes.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the wonderful world of vaping!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/13)

Welcome to the forum and to Vaping. 

Way to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf (10/12/13)

Hey WTG just wondering how its going. Are you still stinkie free. How did your first vaping experience go

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SVS1000 (12/12/13)

Hey wtg, welcome
I hope you vaping experience is positive. If you can make it through the first week of not using analogs you are going to start feeling amazing.
You might get a bit of a cough but that's your lungs sorting themselves out.

Have fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

